# Unplanned Score of a 5" FRT



## Peterchow (Apr 21, 2010)

I was in the neighbourhood of Fraser Aquarium on Fraser St this morning and I havent been there for months. So I did a quick tour and Edward was in a super mood showing me his 6 to 7 FRT. He said the FRTs arrived in March this year at 3" and now they have grown to 5". FRT was in the back of my mind for some time and I was only window shopping. Anyway, I bite the bullet and this beast is now in my 210 monster tank.





































Thanks for viewing !!!!!!


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

Only one comment... he looks MUCH HAPPIER than in the store! LOL!
I wanted to buy one, but they didn't look too happy when i wuz there!

But gratz! =) take more pictures!


----------



## Peterchow (Apr 21, 2010)

eternity302 said:


> Only one comment... he looks MUCH HAPPIER than in the store! LOL!
> I wanted to buy one, but they didn't look too happy when i wuz there!
> 
> But gratz! =) take more pictures!


Thanks Jackson !!!!

Yes, for sure they were not happy there. Will take more pictures when he is more settled. You know this hobby is so impulsive + addictive.


----------



## BigFatLyre (Apr 22, 2010)

Edward certainly has his moods; I really don't blame him!) He's great if you just show him you're on his and the fishes' side go Edward (it's got to be better than the restaurant business) Make sure you hit him each time you're in for sponsorship


----------



## Chappy (Apr 21, 2010)

Peter, I LOVE it!!! I've always wanted one, but now I can live vicariously through you and Juice  Please make sure you post pics FREQUENTLY


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

Awesome man!


----------



## m_class2g (Apr 21, 2010)

congrats on the frt. lots of them around these days!


----------



## Peterchow (Apr 21, 2010)

BigFatLyre said:


> Edward certainly has his moods; I really don't blame him!) He's great if you just show him you're on his and the fishes' side go Edward (it's got to be better than the restaurant business) Make sure you hit him each time you're in for sponsorship


Yes, I totally agree with you. I know Edward for many years back tracking to his days with the previous owner, Teresa. When Edward fires up, he can be quite abrupt but I have learnt to find a better time to deal with him.


----------



## Peterchow (Apr 21, 2010)

-N/A- said:


> Peter, I LOVE it!!! I've always wanted one, but now I can live vicariously through you and Juice  Please make sure you post pics FREQUENTLY


Thanks, Shelley !!!!

I wonder if the FRT can survive in a wild discus tank. It will look very natural with the woods + rocks.


----------



## Peterchow (Apr 21, 2010)

m_class2g said:


> congrats on the frt. lots of them around these days!


Thanks, Mike !!!!

I am so tempted to set up a wild discus tank with a FRT. I might have to get rid of my second 120 gal monster tank to make rooms.


----------



## Peterchow (Apr 21, 2010)

effox said:


> Awesome man!


Thanks for viewing !!!!


----------



## tang daddy (Apr 21, 2010)

The frt looks cool, I think it could go well with discus since it's a slow swimmer and not at all aggressive. Although are you planning on an up grade for the discus tank?

I've seen alot of discus in a larger tank in my freinds old tank (mike) and they loved the swimming room, anyhow take more pics once it's settled...


----------



## JUICE (Jan 4, 2020)

tang daddy said:


> The frt looks cool, I think it could go well with discus since it's a slow swimmer and not at all aggressive. Although are you planning on an up grade for the discus tank?
> 
> I've seen alot of discus in a larger tank in my freinds old tank (mike) and they loved the swimming room, anyhow take more pics once it's settled...


yes they can go with discus , but frt do get aggresive when bigger , they get very nippy !! just ask richbcaa 

i had to get rid of some of my slower cats due to mine nippy at them all the time [email protected]!


----------



## Chappy (Apr 21, 2010)

JUICE said:


> yes they can go with discus , but frt do get aggresive when bigger , they get very nippy !! just ask richbcaa
> 
> i had to get rid of some of my slower cats due to mine nippy at them all the time [email protected]!


What temp do you guys keep your frt's in? You've got me seriously thinking of adding one to my wild discus tank, but I keep it at 89-91 degrees. Would I have turtle soup?

Maybe I'll talk Joseph into trying it out first in his discus tank !!!!


----------



## Peterchow (Apr 21, 2010)

JUICE said:


> yes they can go with discus , but frt do get aggresive when bigger , they get very nippy !! just ask richbcaa
> 
> i had to get rid of some of my slower cats due to mine nippy at them all the time [email protected]!


Thanks Justin !!!!

I know what you meant. My two 8" flagtails are very nippy, constantly nipping on my 16" niger cat. The nipping is very annoying and my big cat shakes his whole body to stop the nipping.


----------



## JUICE (Jan 4, 2020)

Peterchow said:


> Thanks Justin !!!!
> 
> I know what you meant. My two 8" flagtails are very nippy, constantly nipping on my 16" niger cat. The nipping is very annoying and my big cat shakes his whole body to stop the nipping.


yup same thing !! lol

except the frt has jaws that hurt and will take off fins etc ..


----------



## Peterchow (Apr 21, 2010)

-N/A- said:


> What temp do you guys keep your frt's in? You've got me seriously thinking of adding one to my wild discus tank, but I keep it at 89-91 degrees. Would I have turtle soup?
> 
> Maybe I'll talk Joseph into trying it out first in his discus tank !!!!


My monster tank is at 79 degrees. 89 to 91 degrees may be a bit high. I am not sure, but I know for sure turtle soup is a famous ,nutritious & healthy Chinese soup. I thought wild discus can handle colder temperature ??????


----------



## Peterchow (Apr 21, 2010)

JUICE said:


> yup same thing !! lol
> 
> except the frt has jaws that hurt and will take off fins etc ..


Thanks Justin !!!!

Very good point. Jaws are very powerful and can be very damaging !!!!


----------



## Peterchow (Apr 21, 2010)

Third day in the tank, meditating the cucumber.




























My 6 flagtails in the same tank










Thanks for viewing !!!!!


----------



## FED (Apr 25, 2010)

So cute! Nice addition to that tank


----------



## Peterchow (Apr 21, 2010)

FED said:


> So cute! Nice addition to that tank


Thanks, Fred !!!!

Yes, he is very cute. Not shy at all except under strong lighting.


----------



## Peterchow (Apr 21, 2010)

For a little while, I was worried that my FRT will not get any food at all as all the fish in the tank are PIGS. It was a very big transition for this turtle to live in a 5 gal tank to a 210 gal tank now, as well as living with all other tankmates. However, he was quite active exploring his new home, travelling back & forth & up & down. In the first few days, I stuck a cucumber in the bottom & no bites at all. I had to pull it out after 2 days. Then I stuck a full leaf of lettuce in the bottom & the flagtails started sucking on the leaf but the turtle didnt seem to be interested. The lettuce started came loose & got sucked to the suction tubes. Today, after 12 days, I finally saw my turtle eating the loose lettuce at the suction tubes. I think he is O.K. now. I also notice the color of his shell + his skin look more shinny, compared to his first day.


----------



## ninez (Apr 21, 2010)

thanks for sharing 

reading with envy..


----------



## Chappy (Apr 21, 2010)

ninez said:


> reading with envy..


Me too!!! I really want one, Peter. I'm waiting for you to set up your wild discus tank so you can tell me how they get along with each other 
Shelley


----------



## Peterchow (Apr 21, 2010)

-N/A- said:


> Me too!!! I really want one, Peter. I'm waiting for you to set up your wild discus tank so you can tell me how they get along with each other
> Shelley


Thanks Shelley & Zenin,

My wild discus tank is now ON HOLD !!!!

I just set up a 75 gal but I used it for Zenin's 4 gorgeous red spotted sev + 6 nice red shoulder sev.

Shelley, the FRT will not bother anybody until he gets BIG, which will take a long long time. My FRT gets pushed around by all my monsters. When I find some nice large wild discus, I will definitely consider putting a FRT in there with the wild discus. They should be good match.

I might pick up my second FRT SOON !!!!!!! This time is a planned purchase.


----------



## snow (Apr 21, 2010)

Also try feeding shrimp to him. They just don't eat veggies. They like both meat and veggies.


----------



## Peterchow (Apr 21, 2010)

snow said:


> Also try feeding shrimp to him. They just don't eat veggies. They like both meat and veggies.


Thanks for your advice !!!!

I do feed dry shrimp shells a lot as all my fish love them. I stay away from feeding life/raw foods.


----------



## 604Myth (Apr 27, 2010)

How much $$ was Fraser Aquarium selling the FRT for?


----------



## Peterchow (Apr 21, 2010)

604Myth said:


> How much $$ was Fraser Aquarium selling the FRT for?


Listing price was $450.00.

Depending on your relationship with the owner, the buyer will get a discount.


----------



## Peterchow (Apr 21, 2010)

Random pictures taken tonite. My FRT has grown.


----------



## curtisonrad19 (Oct 31, 2010)

Aaha Cute little guy


----------



## Peterchow (Apr 21, 2010)

Caught my FRT having a evening nap.


----------

